
Want a Better Pitch? Master the “Move” - andyraskin
https://medium.com/firm-narrative/want-a-better-pitch-master-the-move-5fbee071ca7f
======
pedalpete
Though I agree with the analysis of Elon Musk presenting the Powerwall, I'm
not sure I agree that the same theory of 'The Move' applies to Jobs
presentation of the iPhone.

If I understand correctly, Musk presented the Powerwall not how it compared to
other batteries, but rather, ignored the battery market all together and
presented it as improving the world on a global scale.

Jobs clearly presented the iPhone as a comparison to other devices, so why is
'The Move' now that he has us imagining a phone that is both smart and easy to
use? If Jobs was using 'The Move', I suspect it would be more along the lines
of discussing the impact that computers had on the world, and how they had
continued to become easier and easier to use, and now anybody could use one,
now, here's a computer that does all the things your other computer does, but
it fits in your pocket".

I don't understand enough about MatterMark to comment on that slide.

Thoughts?

